# [Portage] qui pull grub 1 avec grub2 => FIle collision

## jetboo

Bonjour, j'ai un problème bizarre que je n'arrive pas à résoudre

J'ai sur mon système depuis un bon moment grub2, et j'avais a l'époque viré grub1 car j'en avais plus besoin

Aujourd'hui portage me pull grub 1 et du coup ca se finit par un file collision..

```

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10 [1.99_rc1] USE="ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 0 kB [0]
```

Une idée ??Last edited by jetboo on Wed Oct 12, 2011 7:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu bien démasqué grub2 ? Il se peut que tu aies démasqué une version 2 qui a été mise à jour, et donc qui est à nouveau masquée.

----------

## guilc

[edit]

Je constate que tu es toujours en grub 1.99_rc1. La version actuelle dans portage est la 1.99-r2. Il n'y a plus besoin de la keyworder, juste un démasquage suffit :

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.unmask/grub 

~sys-boot/grub-1.99

```

PS : au passage, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## jetboo

J'ai mis a jour grub2, pour cela j'ai du le démasquer ET le garder keywordé mais l'ancienne version de grub est toujours pullé par portage lors du emerge world...

```
[ebuild  NS    ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10 [1.99-r2] USE="ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 0 kB [0]

```

```
cat /etc/portage/package.unmask |grep grub

~sys-boot/grub-1.99
```

```
cat /etc/portage/package.keywords |grep grub

sys-boot/grub  ~x86
```

EDIT : corrigé j'avais un 

```
sys-boot/grub:0 dans mon /var/lib/portage/world
```

en le virant ca a marché, même si je ne comprends pas vraiment le pourquoi...

----------

## guilc

 *jetboo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/portage/package.keywords |grep grub
> 
> ...

 

Ah oui ok, tu es en stable, alors oui effectivement, il est qu'en ~arch (auparavant il n'était pas du totu keywordé, même en ~arch)

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT : corrigé j'avais un 
> 
> ```
> sys-boot/grub:0 dans mon /var/lib/portage/world
> ```
> ...

 

Ah bah oui : grub2 est dans le slot... 2 maintenant comme tu avais explicitement un slot 0 dans ton world, il te poussait la dernière version du slot 0, donc la 0.97 !

----------

